

Twitter's Facebook fixation could be sending the company into crisis - prawn
http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2015/jul/29/twitter-facebook-fixation-growth

======
a3voices
There's a much greater market need for Facebook than Twitter. It's very
surprising to me that Twitter got as big as it did.

~~~
joelrunyon
Twitter solves a much better "news feed" infrastructure. That said, it's much
better at being a protocol (similar to email) than a straight business (a la
facebook).

~~~
quadrangle
Facebook is a terrible example of "straight business".

~~~
joelrunyon
Not really, they're a pretty textbook advertising platform business.

~~~
quadrangle
"advertising platform" is a terrible example of "straight business". The fact
that such non-straight businesses pre-date the internet is irrelevant.

